# **Time for another Kneesworth Meet - TONIGHT FOLKS!**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I think it's about time we had another Kneesworth Meet. so how about 13th May for the next one?

Who fancies coming along?

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10. You'll meet a great bunch of people - not now necessarily in TTs but we can usually guarantee some pretty nice metal in the car park - in the past...R8, Mustang, AC Cobra, RS4, Evo to name a few!). Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either!

Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take down a little side road to the east of the A10, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Hands up who's coming.....


NaughTTy
amiTT
phodge & Mr phodge
AudiBoyUK
gazzabazza1000
scoTTy (hormones permitting :lol: )
was
slineTT
NormStrm
OuTTlaw & Mrs OuTTlaw
LuTTon + Mrs LuTTon
clived (after 9pm *on the 13th* !!!!)
SBJ
jev (subject to work)
sTTarkie & ( maybe) Rich
ridley TT
T7 BNW
Redscouse
Dotti

22 on the list and possibly more to be added - nice!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Are other marques invited again? if so, count me in, kebab last time was amazing!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amiTT said:


> Are other marques invited again? if so, count me in, kebab last time was amazing!


Of course they are Amit - see you there


----------



## AudiBoyUK (Nov 25, 2008)

Ill probably come, but my car has taken about half a ton of dirt through its front bumper (courtesy of some of my shitty driving and a drainage cut out :? ) and hence wont be with me... will try and sort out something a little more worthwhile than the beast i am currently driving... Toymotor Landcruiser!! yeh baby... hopefully see you all there...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

AudiBoyUK said:


> Ill probably come, but my car has taken about half a ton of dirt through its front bumper (courtesy of some of my shitty driving and a drainage cut out :? ) and hence wont be with me... will try and sort out something a little more worthwhile than the beast i am currently driving... Toymotor Landcruiser!! yeh baby... hopefully see you all there...


We really don't mind what you come in! Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Mrs Coope and I will be there together with a work colleague who has just bought QS ( gazzabazza1000 )

Gary


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's in the diary.... but I've a wife who is 7 months pregnant so I'll have to play it by ear. It's not so much expecting labour to start.... it's the hormones that have already kicked in! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Coope said:


> Mrs Coope and I will be there together with a work colleague who has just bought QS ( gazzabazza1000 )
> 
> Gary


Cheers Gary - look forward to seeing you both again and meeting another newbie 



scoTTy said:


> It's in the diary.... but I've a wife who is 7 months pregnant so I'll have to play it by ear. It's not so much expecting labour to start.... it's the hormones that have already kicked in! :lol:


LOL! Added to the list (with caveat :wink: )


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Paul, I hope you make this one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> Hi Paul, I hope you make this one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I hope you do too!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Count me in and I will tell you close to the day about Donna.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Count me in and I will tell you close to the day about Donna.....


Great news Elias, I'll add you to the list. Hope Donna can make it too


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Paul

Apologise for taking so long to reply 

Please add me to the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Now what do I fancy eating - emmm

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Apologise for taking so long to reply
> 
> ...


Woohoo!! Nice one Norman - Shall I ask Demos to make sure there's some gammon in?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Woohoo!! Nice one Norman - Shall I ask Demos to make sure there's some gammon in?


Definitely worth while as it might tempt Tim as well


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Definitely worth while as it might tempt Tim as well


Good point! Where are you Tim?


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Cool Paul ill be there, sorry it took this long to reply. It will be nice to meet up with everyone again


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Cool Paul ill be there, sorry it took this long to reply. It will be nice to meet up with everyone again


Great news Peter - added to the list ...on your own this time?

Bringing something nice?? ;-)


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

I always come in something nice :wink: :lol:


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Stick my name down NaughTTy... I haven't been to a meet since last year and I'm driving my missus crazy talking about my TT all the time


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LuTTon said:


> Stick my name down NaughTTy... I haven't been to a meet since last year and I'm driving my missus crazy talking about my TT all the time


Will do - as long as you wear the hat from your avatar  !!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I won't be able to make it till gone 9, but I still plan to come along


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> I won't be able to make it till gone 9, but I still plan to come along


Thanks Clive - I hope you do make it if this weather continues like today ;-)


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there 8)

Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> I'll be there 8)
> 
> Simon


Cool! Be good to see you Simon


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Looking like another BIG meet  Paul can you add Sophie to the list thanks, Peter


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It is isn't it Pete 

Sophie added - presumably you've managed to get babysitters then or are the littluns coming too?


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats what Nans and Grandads are for


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Thats what Nans and Grandads are for


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey NaughTTy, just found out that Lucy is away on business in Cyprus ( alright for some :wink: ! ) so she wont be coming and my car is going in for a Cambelt/Waterpump service as well as rear light tint and some other bits and pieces the same week :lol: . I may have it back in time :? but if I don't I will still come along with Gazzabazza.

Gary


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Gary. Shame Lucy can't make it - but sounds like she'll be having fun anyway!

See you there whichever way you get there


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

Hello lovely peeps....

I'd love to come along if I could? Having just joined both the owners club and the site, it would be a great opportunity to meet a few of you, and take 'Diva' for a drive....hmmm....well that's if DVLA gets their bums into action and gets my V5 document back to me so that I can tax the car! Its been SO frustrating......

thanks

Louise (& Rich....who might come unless his 'bike' calls more.....)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sTTarkie said:


> Hello lovely peeps....
> 
> I'd love to come along if I could? Having just joined both the owners club and the site, it would be a great opportunity to meet a few of you, and take 'Diva' for a drive....hmmm....well that's if DVLA gets their bums into action and gets my V5 document back to me so that I can tax the car! Its been SO frustrating......
> 
> ...


Of course you can come along Louise. Will be great to meet another new face. Look forward to meeting you & and (maybe) Rich. 

Fingers crossed the DVLA get their act together for you.


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

I thought my V5 would be here today...thought today was 'V' day......but NO....the man from DVLA has let me down AGAIN....yet another day having to drive the Merc [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sTTarkie said:


> I thought my V5 would be here today...thought today was 'V' day......but NO....the man from DVLA has let me down AGAIN....yet another day having to drive the Merc [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Useless bunch of muppets aren't they?!

Well at least you've got a week before this meet so it should arrive before then....hopefully!


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> sTTarkie said:
> 
> 
> > I thought my V5 would be here today...thought today was 'V' day......but NO....the man from DVLA has let me down AGAIN....yet another day having to drive the Merc [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


My word was slightly stronger than that..........


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

I've not made it to one of these since October last year  
The usual excuses, family & work, but I can make this one  
Cheers
Dave


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> sTTarkie said:
> 
> 
> > I thought my V5 would be here today...thought today was 'V' day......but NO....the man from DVLA has let me down AGAIN....yet another day having to drive the Merc [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Well, the good news is....I have the log book!!! The even better news is that I had to drive down to Kent to collect it! The bad new is that I might need a hearing aid....the trip was unnecessary. I misheard the numbers given to me over the telephone in the first place!! C'est la vie.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ridley TT said:


> I've not made it to one of these since October last year
> The usual excuses, family & work, but I can make this one
> Cheers
> Dave


Great news Dave - look forward to seeing you again


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sTTarkie said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > sTTarkie said:
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] and :roll: !!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

If you dont mind i shall be joining you on this one! As a passenger in Amz's car! Unless my brother wants to roll down in his car!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Kneesworth was the first meet i attended when i joined the club. I was made very welcome and there were some great motors there.

Im off work next wednesday, and i could be tempted to come along (if thats ok with you!). The food and people were great last time


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Will you be bringing the rest of the TDI massive with you? I dont fancy getting stabbed!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Will you be bringing the rest of the TDI massive with you? I dont fancy getting stabbed!


Aye.... ill be bringing the massive with me..... i think theres a couple stuck in the field due to recent rain... but ill see what i can do!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Paul & Ben - of course you'll both be most welcome guys. Names added to the ever increasing list :-D

P.S. Ben, Please let me know if your brother's coming so I can add him to numbers for food  (What car has he got btw?)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

CL 55 AMG! Some people woulda seen it at our rolling road event Amit and I did a while ago!

Will let you know over next couple of days! Eaither way i will be there!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Im not part of the TDi Massive, but I am a member of the CDi Massive if that counts! IIRC Paul, I think that was the first place I met you was at the Kneesworth meet. Was a good night, make sure you cen get down there next week!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> CL 55 AMG! Some people woulda seen it at our rolling road event Amit and I did a while ago!
> 
> Will let you know over next couple of days! Eaither way i will be there!


Cool - lovely sounding car!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

amiTT said:


> Im not part of the TDi Massive, but I am a member of the CDi Massive if that counts! IIRC Paul, I think that was the first place I met you was at the Kneesworth meet. Was a good night, make sure you cen get down there next week!


Aye certainly was Amitt mate, 2 tractors... phew i wont be left out! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

YESSSSSS I got my car on the road.....Legally!!! woohoooooooo 

Sooo....Diva (my wantonly wicked TT...) & Louise (the purple diva!) will be with you next week! God help you all...You have been warned 

Louise


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sTTarkie said:


> YESSSSSS I got my car on the road.....Legally!!! woohoooooooo
> 
> Sooo....Diva (my wantonly wicked TT...) & Louise (the purple diva!) will be with you next week! God help you all...You have been warned
> 
> Louise


Woohoo! Erm.....Should we be scared???! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

This is looking to be another great meet - just like the good ole days ;-)


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> sTTarkie said:
> 
> 
> > YESSSSSS I got my car on the road.....Legally!!! woohoooooooo
> ...


Oh yes  Lol!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pencil me in as a potential *if* Jev can go as he will be my satnav


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Pencil me in as a potential *if* Jev can go as he will be my satnav


Pencilled :-D

Would be good to see you there Mrs Dotti!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Any more for any more?

Only a couple of days to go now. Hope you all can still make it


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Bump - last chance people !

As an added incentive, you can bring whatever music you like (on CD, USB stick or iPod) and try and blow up my stereo with it :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Bump - last chance people !
> 
> As an added incentive, you can bring whatever music you like (on CD, USB stick or iPod) and try and blow up my stereo with it :wink:


 :lol:

Anyone would think it was a loaner :roll: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Bump - last chance people !
> ...


I'll bring some 80's deaf leppard then  :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

im washed, waxed, hoovered and ready for tonight! shame about the weather, the car is going to get screwed on the way up to kneesworth... oh well!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

amiTT said:


> im washed, waxed, hoovered and ready for tonight! shame about the weather, the car is going to get screwed on the way up to kneesworth... oh well!


Car is washed and looking...... well a bit better :lol: 
I will be setting off soon, takes me 2 hours 30 odd :-|


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Bump - last chance people !
> ...


To be honest, I'd probably make the same deal if it was a keeper. B&O have capped the max volume before it distorts and trashes the speakers ..... but with 14 speakers, 10 amplifiers and over 500Watts that max volume is still "adequate"


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well mine was washed and gleaming at the weekend but turned into an insect graveyard by Sunday! I might have 20 mins to give it a quick wipe down after work but as Amit says, the weather is going to spoil it anyway :roll:

Still got a cracked windscreen too due to the muppets at Auto Windcreens bring me a Pilkington one for a Roadster yesterday Instead of an Audi one for a coupe :x

And scotty - that sounds pretty mental (excuse the pun) - defo need a demo of that [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## AudiBoyUK (Nov 25, 2008)

hey guys...

had to stay at work... bummed out quite hard! hope you all had a good time!

i'll be dreaming of TT exhaust noises!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Good meet, nice to meet a few of you again, hope to see you all again soon  

Paul (got home for 00:40)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A good meet guys!!

...and my hifi wasn't the loudest thing there!

It was like Nov 5th!! :lol:

Doh! just realised I've got to get up for work in less than 4 hours! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for a great night! 
I only took a couple of pics, so I didn't manage to get all the cars in:
















Cheers & see you all next time

Dave


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dave these are great pics.........  
Apologies for my redness.......... :lol: :lol:

Thank you Paul for organising, it still is a cracking meet up there.......... 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks all for coming last night  Those who didn't make - you missed another good one 

Elias - your red one was a welcome splash of colour against the sea of monotone shades :lol:

Great to see everyone including a few new faces, hope you all enjoyed it.

Those who left early missed a supreme display of "fire power" from Dave's Evo [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] I thought the canon's on the 1812 in Paul's B&O were loud  :lol: (and thanks Dave for the moving version in the Tunnel before the M1 - most impressive!)

Cheers all - see you at the next one


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, great meet once again cheers for oganising it Paul. Cant believe i missed the EVO  sounded really mental, also a nice bunch of motors in the car park. Good to meet up with all of you again ive missed the banter over the last 5 months( how sad  ) hopefully not to long before the next one. Good luck and see you all again soon, Peter


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Guys,

I'm posting this in here as many of the attendees know Love iTT / Graham very well.

I was reading RS246 the other day and saw this upsetting thread from Graham.

http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNp ... torder=asc

As you can see he sends his best wishes to you all. He obviously has a lot on his plate and I'm sure we all united in sending our best wishes to Hazel


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

It was great meeting all you guys... Both me and the Mrs had a fab time 

Paul... I'm off to the Isle of wight festival next month and I'll try to pick up another Pink hat just for you! You looked soooo disappointed when I didn't turn up in it!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Paul - thanks for organising another fanTTastic meet!! Great to see everyone again...and meet some new faces.

Glad you all enjoyed the fireworks!! David was grinning all the way home... :lol:

Scotty - that's terrible news from Graham. Please pass on all our love from his TTF friends. (I was going to say 'terrible news about the wife too' but jokes just don't seem appropriate - and it's not often I feel like that!)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Scotty, Thanks for posting about Graham. I knew a while ago that things weren't going too well for him and Hazel but didn't know too much about the circumstances. Please could you pass on mine and Ella's best wishes via 246 as he's rarely on here nowadays.

Nick - lol about the hat!!!, maybe we should have a silly hat themed meet next time!


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

I am SO gutted that I couldn't get there last night  As I explained to Paul, duty took over and I had to go to a family 'do' (sisters birthday). Although we were out of there by 9.30pm (kids having school today) I was still eager to get over to see you all and Sir sTTarkie wanted to go home..... He's such a lightweight!! So, being dutiful AGAIN....off I trotted...well, roared more like it...I was driving (well, she is MY car  )

So, t'was not to be, but hope to see you at the Ace Cafe meet on 25th...with or without Rich!

Louise


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't worry Louise, you weren't the only one that missed it and there's always be a next time


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

A belated thanks to Paul for organising another "Kneeeesworth" special ;-) and to everyone else that made the evening worth the drive [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

David's firework display was a spectacular end to the evening and went quite litterally with a BANG!

As others so sorry to hear Graham and Hazel are not doing well, such a great couple, please pass on mine and Tina's best wishes.

See you at the next one!

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thank you all for the kind comments, I wish we were in better times but we're not and that is something we're just going to have to work through. I really don't care about the material things in life at all - the RS4 has gone along with other things too but that matters none to me, all I want is Hazel to recover and be herself once again which I know in my heart she will be.

Thank you all once again for your kind thoughts and see you at a meet one day.

Best regards,
Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Totally agree with you on the material goods Graham. Everything crossed for Hazel and for you too.

We will definitely see you at a meet when things pick up for you


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Good to hear from you Graham.

So sorry to hear your news...hope things get better for you and Hazel soon...


----------

